# What do you want from a gym?



## Lucret (12 Jan 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking into setting up a gym.  what do people want / expect nowadays?


----------



## Cahir (12 Jan 2006)

1. Cleanliness (my current, well known, gym is so filthy all the time that I've written to the head office, as complaining to the staff has proved useless).

2. Non patronising staff who know what they're talking about and keep an eye on updating your program.

3.  Have a limit on membership numbers - overcrowding, particularly in January, is incredibly frustrating and offputting to regular gym users.

4. Plenty of free weights.

5. Hairdryers with nozzles in the changing room and extra sockets so people can use hair straighteners.


----------



## MissRibena (12 Jan 2006)

I agree with most of cahir's suggestions.

1. Staff present (or coming and going) in the gym area all the time (my current gym doesn't have this and I'm amazed).

2. Plenty of machines of good quality - no rickety treadmills.  As much space as possible.  I hate feeling claustrophobic in a small and packed gym.

3. Proper air conditioning.

4. Decent/power showers not on a timer.  Space in the changing areas with plenty of (lockable) lockers.

5. Proper sized swimming pool - definitely nothing shorter than 20 metres.

6. No kids in pool after 7

7. Regular classes in the evenings and/or mornings.

Good luck with it!!
Rebecca


----------



## Ann-Marie (12 Jan 2006)

one thing that annoys me about my gym is the music they would have the radio on with people chatting and i feel there is no motivation.


----------



## Cahir (12 Jan 2006)

PINK said:
			
		

> one thing that annoys me about my gym is the music they would have the radio on with people chatting and i feel there is no motivation.




That's another thing I should have added - Not everyone likes dance music so please don't play it all the time.  Maybe add in a bit of rock/alternative.  One of my old gyms played the radio all the time and I preferred this to the rubbish in my current gym - Thank God for my Ipod (and occassionally the tvs).


----------



## SteelBlue05 (12 Jan 2006)

1: Plenty of seating space in the changing rooms
2: Clean showers
3: A security guard in the parking area to keep an eye on the cars
4: Decent threadmills that dont wobble or "jerk" when you run
5: A few TV screens around the walls
6: A weighing scales left out for people to use
7: A water dispenser\tap
8: If it has a pool then mark each lane as "Fast", "Slow" etc, its annoying trying to swim free style when theres slower breast stroke swimmers ahead of you.
9: Proper secure entry barrier at main desk, in a previous GYM it was too open and easy for a few feckers to just walk into the changing rooms and steal stuff.
10: Would be nice to get a free lock as part of your memebership


----------



## MissRibena (12 Jan 2006)

Isn't the music picked because of beats per minute.  In my old gym they would only play music with whatever the optimum beats per minute for working out was, which was fair enough because I definitely worked a bit harder and kept in time with the music.  It did all tend to be dance music which I usually detest but can live with in a gym.

Anything is better than no music when you can hear all the huffing and puffing!! 

Rebecca


----------



## Lauren (12 Jan 2006)

A ban on grunting...
and skinny fit people.....


----------



## Lucret (12 Jan 2006)

Does anyone use free weights?


----------



## Lauren (12 Jan 2006)

Yes definitely...Hate when the gym is stingey on providing them


----------



## MissRibena (12 Jan 2006)

Me too and don't forget benches to use with the free weights.

And if mats, ab rollers, weights etc get worn and tired looking they should be replaced.

Rebecca


----------



## Jason_77 (12 Jan 2006)

When selecting a gym, ensure that there have regular classes, such as Spinning, Tai Bo, Circuit training etc.
You might not think you would use these, but attend and you will reap the benefits.

Would also recommend you invest in an iPod or some other MP3 player


----------



## Ceist Beag (12 Jan 2006)

Aside from the actual setup of the gym itself, if you are thinking of opening your own one thing I would strongly recommend is an open pricing policy (as Ben Dunne has for Westpoint) as this is one pet hate I have for a lot of gyms where the price is never openly displayed and seems to be down to how good your negotiating skills are!


----------



## Cahir (12 Jan 2006)

I always use free weights for my upper body but there's not enough at my gym unfortunately.  I only really use the weight machine things for my legs.

I find that I exercise better when I listen to music I like.  The music played in my gym now is the same rubbish over and over again.  When I'm on the treadmill I don't mind watching tv as it takes my mind off how many kms I've done.

I prefer the treadmills that are "taller".  I was in a gym where the treadmill control area only came up to just above my waist and it just felt wrong - I almost prefer to be sort of enclosed by it.


----------



## TarfHead (12 Jan 2006)

A driver to collect me and drive me home again.
And a robot to do the exercises for me and then upload the cardiovascular benefits to me.

But seriously ..

My gym still advertises as having an on-site creche, despite the fact it closed down nearly a year ago. This gripe is not about creches - rather that you deliver what you offer.

I agree with the complaints about piped music. In this day and age with digital music players in vogue, kill the piped music and let people make their own choices. Ditto for TVs. What is the point in screening 'Judging Amy' with the sound turned down ? A soccer game is one thing, but a TV drama when you can't hear the dialogue and which has a duration longer than your overall workout or even the time spent at the station near the TV ?


----------



## SteelBlue05 (12 Jan 2006)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> What is the point in screening 'Judging Amy' with the sound turned down ? A soccer game is one thing, but a TV drama when you can't hear the dialogue and which has a duration longer than your overall workout or even the time spent at the station near the TV ?


 
My GYM has headphone sockets on all the cardio machines to you can tune into the sound from the TVs on the wall. There are 6 TVs and you can select whichever station you want to hear from a small dial on the machines. Pretty handy that.


----------



## Petal (12 Jan 2006)

I also don't like the fee structure of most gyms. If you only want to go once a week or so, it's not good value for money. There should be more pay as you go facilities. It also annoys me when you're paying plenty as is and then you're getting charged extra on top if you want to take a special class like Pilates or Yoga, etc.


----------



## Henny Penny (12 Jan 2006)

What about including a drop in creche on the premesis? Most gyms don't have one and this cuts out a large potential customer base who could use the gym at off peak times.
Clean air and ventillation would be high on my agenda also.


----------



## CCOVICH (12 Jan 2006)

Would a creche not be terribly expensive to run (qualified childcare providers and public liability insurance for example) and therefore serve to increase the price charged to the consumer?


----------



## TarfHead (12 Jan 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Would a creche not be terribly expensive to run (qualified childcare providers and public liability insurance for example) and therefore serve to increase the price charged to the consumer?


 
As far as I am aware the one in my gym, that closed down, suffered as it's only access point was from within the gym. If it had other access it would have attracted other customers.

I know of a similar facility in South County Dublin that has it's own front door beside the gym and is still in business. The charge is, IIRC, €7 for 90 minutes per child.


----------



## LIVERLIPS (14 Jan 2006)

I am a member of Jackie Skelly in both Ashbourne and Swords which is good as i work in swords and can go with my friend after work who lives in swords. I really like this gym as the staff are very friendly and have you at ease. Also it is so clean every time i am there it is getting cleaned it is really spotless.

They have sockets on the machines so you can watch telly or listen to alternative music if you wish.  

Also their advertisment is very good for new members they are doing free visits with my job at the moment. 

The problem my mam has with Total fitness is the distance she has to come with her bag, i think it would be a good idea to hire a locker for a year so you could leave runners, toiletries etc in there. Also they need to do something about the security in their gyms as stuff is constantly getting robbed years ago my mams towel got robbed by the pool, and my friends car got broken into right outside their door and their attitude was a disgrace.


----------



## RainyDay (14 Jan 2006)

Why don't you set up a virtual gym for the 85% of members who sign up & pay up but don't bother attending. Give them a key fob & a sports bag - charge them just €60 a month.


----------



## Cahir (16 Jan 2006)

LIVERLIPS said:
			
		

> I am a member of Jackie Skelly in both Ashbourne and Swords which is good as i work in swords and can go with my friend after work who lives in swords. I really like this gym as the staff are very friendly and have you at ease. Also it is so clean every time i am there it is getting cleaned it is really spotless.



I just have to say that Jackie Skelly Swords is the gym I was referring to in my above post.  It's absolutely filthy.  The dust balls around the smaller free weights area and the rowing machines are disgusting.  A friend of mine stopped going to the classes because there was a mouse in the studio before Christmas!  I haven't had a response to my complaint but I noticed at the weekend that there was a bloke sweeping around the rowing machines - he didn't do a great job but the amount of dirt he swept up was unreal.

Another one of my complaints was that they don't enforce the rule of carrying a towel to wipe down machines after use.  I also noticed at the weekend that there were a lot of people with wine coloured towels - I think hired - so maybe they're beginning to cop on.  

The female showers are full of mould.  Before Christmas there was a sign up saying this would be rectified in December - didn't happen.
The cleaners in the changing room should be fired.  They don't seem to understand that spraying peoples feet with a hose does not equal cleaning.  I also had to complain about them smoking in the toilets.

Unfortunately there aren't really any alternatives so I'll just have to keep complaining until a better gym is built!


----------



## stuart (17 Jan 2006)

Have you considred in specialising in one or two activities or a large coverall gym

There is scope to run a very good gym that specialises in certain activities
Depending on your location you could limit it to a womans or mans gym

You could, if you havd the popoulation in the area have a much smaller area and/or much less equipment

(A long time ago) I was in a gym that specialised in weight lifting, body building and wrestling
They had a treadmill and a pair of excercise bikes
More free weights that you could imagine but it was very busy and very cheap
And the facilities for what it was were excellent

These types of gyms are not usually in the suburbs
So there is either no need or an oppourtunity

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------



## LIVERLIPS (17 Jan 2006)

Hi Cahir i am in jackie Skelly in Ashbourne and find it spotless and the staff are so nice. Last night i forgot my swipe and there was no problem they just called up my name. They always say hello and goodbye at reception and they make you feel comfortable.

I would follow up your complaint with the manager


----------



## Cahir (19 Jan 2006)

LIVERLIPS said:
			
		

> Hi Cahir i am in jackie Skelly in Ashbourne and find it spotless and the staff are so nice. Last night i forgot my swipe and there was no problem they just called up my name. They always say hello and goodbye at reception and they make you feel comfortable.
> 
> I would follow up your complaint with the manager




The staff in Swords are fine (apart from a new person who started recently) - it's just the filth I can't cope with!  I actually received a voicemail from the manager yesterday but I didn't get a chance to call him back so I'm going to give him a call today.


----------



## Bonafide (19 Jan 2006)

It would be nice if there was compulsory beginners courses on using the equipment and safety at gym's. Its frustrating waiting on equipment that people just don't know how to use correctly. Also, from the newbie's point of view, sometimes they are too shy to ask, it can be hard enough to walk into the gym and join up day one. Most of them appreciate it when they are shown.


----------



## gnashers (20 Jan 2006)

I also think it's handy if the Gym provides complimentary shower towels. specially if its one in an area that people are going to be popping in to on the way to/ from work as opposed to driving directly to. 
carrying around a bulky towel for the day can be a bit annoying


----------



## Cahir (20 Jan 2006)

I was talking to the manager in Jackie Skelly and he assured me that they're putting a new cleaning regime in place and he has spoken to the cleaners - apparently I wasn't the first to complain.  Hopefully things improve.  The customer service was very good.


----------



## wexford (24 Jan 2006)

room to STRETCH before and after workouts...


----------



## wavelength (12 May 2006)

I think the two main criteria are 1)something that helps you pass the time so that you are not dreading going-i.e. good music and maybe individual TV screens and earphones so as to keep up the motivation
2)  Friendly staff who cater programs for your needs and keep them up to date and moving along so you are constantly getting the most out of your workouts


----------

